

Open source has me brainwashed - jehb
https://opensource.com/life/14/7/open-source-has-me-brainwashed

======
PaulHoule
It's a general sort of problem.

A lot of the population of the US fought in WWII so there were a lot of people
who wouldn't buy a "Jap" car no matter what so Detroit didn't need to compete
on quality until the 1990s when finally the "greatest generation" aged enough
to (1) not matter, (2) not care about the war, (3) got burned by enough bad
American cars that detroit was in trouble.

When the 2008 crisis hit, even the last outposts of American car consumers
such as police departments, were stuck on American cars. Our local sheriff
bought a few hondas that they used as undercover cars and it was funny to see
hondas behaving like police cars.

Now Detroit did start turning things around in terms of quality and even makes
some good cars, but the damage was done.

I see the same thing with software.

There are some people who think Microsoft can do no wrong. There are other
people who think all open source is better than closed source.

Both are wrong. The best Microsoft software is great, the worst is awful. Same
with Linux. Being a fanboy means you are blind to this and you'll make some
pretty bad decisions.

